# More kinder babies born today;-)



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

2 girls & a boy.... Bad pic, but I'll get better ones eventually;-)


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Awww cute babies!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:stars: Congrats Janeen! :leap:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG! They are so CUTE! Are those moon-spots on that one in the front??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Adorable!! And love the moonspots!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

kccjer said:


> OMG! They are so CUTE! Are those moon-spots on that one in the front??


Yep!! I like them;-)


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

So cute I'm gonna say I stinkin love them!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Which one is the buckling?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

My guess is the closest one to us that is standing up:!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

*


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That may just have to come home here for my grandsons first little pack goat if so.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Actually Goathiker I believe it is the one in front. I'll get better pics this weekend. He is one of the frosted ones, the only one with waddles.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep he is the one in front;-) I'll get better pics this weekend...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> That may just have to come home here for my grandsons first little pack goat if so.


Hey, what do you know the sun made it out. Going to take pics now... He really is a cutie...;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well...darn... I thought I had a good video because with 3 squirmy little ones it's hard to take a pic, but the video didn't turn out;( Here are 2 pics of the buckling Goathiker....













His little sister trying to steal the show in the last one;-) I'm not sure where he got those markings, and he does have chocolate brown moon spots in the midst of his frostyness;-)


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

So adorable!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

We raise Kinders too!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capricornacres said:


> We raise Kinders too!


Where do you live? I live in Western WA. Do you have registered or non registered stock? I have non, but I have a registered kinder buck here now, so I may just have to spring for a registered doe to have both available to my buyers, but I'm trying to decide if it's worth the money or not...LOL. If you do have registered stock do you sell them quickly?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

He is SO cute!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Scottyhorse;-)


----------

